# Picstory: The arrival of TWO Spectors!



## Shannon (Feb 23, 2007)

The items in question:
1) Spector Legend Classic 5-string (Slate Grey)
2) Spector Legend Classic 6-string (Black Cherry)

What's this?






Better get the knife! 





Slashing through the top!





Kamir wonders what's come over me!





2 kickass gigbags....that's a start!





What could be in there?





Let's check out the first one and see....





Oh, Sweet Mother Glory! A black cherry 6-string! 





Let's snap some random shots straight out of the box. I never claimed to be a kickass photographer. Beautiful, ain't she?

















What's in Box #2?





Daaaaaamn! 
More random shots.













 Brothers in metal! 









I tuck them safely to bed in their new homes.





The carnage! 

















I gotta go to work now, but when I come back, I'm pluggin these bitches in! So far, they feel & look great! I can't wait to debut them tomorrow night! 

Fin.


----------



## Chris (Feb 23, 2007)

Those look freakin' awesome!


----------



## cadenhead (Feb 23, 2007)

Pretty! 

I still hate you.


----------



## Shannon (Feb 23, 2007)

Jealously won't get you anywhere with me....but flattery will. I'll let you hold one, Marco.


----------



## cadenhead (Feb 23, 2007)

You really, really mean it!

JOY! /Stimpy


----------



## darren (Feb 23, 2007)

Sweet! Howcome you didn't get a green one?

And i love the name "Kamir" for your kitty. And Arm&Hammer kitty litter rocks. 

That is all.


----------



## JPMDan (Feb 23, 2007)

I like that grey one alot! Nice purchase Shannon.


----------



## Donnie (Feb 23, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## Shannon (Feb 23, 2007)

darren said:


> Sweet! Howcome you didn't get a green one?
> 
> And i love the name "Kamir" for your kitty. And Arm&Hammer kitty litter rocks.
> 
> That is all.


I could get that if I decided to go with the Euro series, but I went with the Legend Classic. They don't offer these in that color. These are a bit cheaper (bolt on) & I could afford to get 2 of those instead of 1 Euro (neck through). If I end up loving these, my next purchase will be a green stain Euro 5 or 6 string...most likely, a 6.



JPMDan said:


> I like that grey one alot! Nice purchase Shannon.


Yeah, it came out better in the pics, but the black cherry 6-string looks UNREAL in person. I'll try to snap some better photos when I have more time.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Feb 23, 2007)

Mine?! Mine?!



Awesome, dude. Nice photos, nice basses. I think you maybe got one too many, for just person, though.


----------



## Shannon (Feb 23, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Mine?! Mine?!
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome, dude. Nice photos, nice basses. I think you maybe got one too many, for just person, though.




HA!  
Well, I'm pretty sure the 6 will be my main player for the cover band. The 5 will be the main player for the AIC Tribute.

I'm ready for all occasions now!


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Feb 23, 2007)

That's fucking sweet. Hot ass wife, fun ass gigs, new gear, shit. Fucker.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 23, 2007)

Those are nice looking basses, man!


----------



## Newkie (Feb 23, 2007)

Very cool! They look really nice.
Now I have to buy one myself


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 23, 2007)

DAMN Shannon! My three favorite bass companies are Carvin, Warwick and Spector! Those are gorgeous, congrats on the beautiful basses bro!


----------



## darren (Feb 23, 2007)

Oooh, the bubinga 6-string looks sweet!

http://www.musiciansfriend.com/product/Spector-Legend-Classic-6String-Bass?sku=517437

I'm looking forward to your review... i've been hankering for a 6-string bass for ages.


----------



## ohio_eric (Feb 23, 2007)

Sweet Jeebus!! Those are gorgeous. I'd be half afraid to gig with them.


----------



## Leon (Feb 23, 2007)

yep. those are hot!


can't wait to see pictures of them in action!


----------



## Shawn (Feb 23, 2007)

Beautiful basses!  Congrats, Shannon, those are nice! 

Cool picstory too.


----------



## Shannon (Feb 23, 2007)

darren said:


> Oooh, the bubinga 6-string looks sweet!
> 
> http://www.musiciansfriend.com/product/Spector-Legend-Classic-6String-Bass?sku=517437
> 
> I'm looking forward to your review... i've been hankering for a 6-string bass for ages.



I'll post up review in this thread in a couple of days. The Bubinga is nice, I'm sure, but I just prefer a bit more flash. Thus, the black cherry finish. I think that paint job is gonna pop under stage lights.


----------



## Popsyche (Feb 23, 2007)

Nothing better than basses for comparison!


----------



## Ken (Feb 23, 2007)

It's all been said.


----------



## Shannon (Feb 23, 2007)

Popsyche said:


> Nothing better than basses for comparison!


Where's a damn gong when I need one.


----------



## Popsyche (Feb 23, 2007)

Shannon said:


> Where's a damn gong when I need one.



Funny you should mention that show! I have an appointment with the "unknown comic" on Monday in Las Vegas, (No shit!)


----------



## distressed_romeo (Feb 23, 2007)

Wow! Those are beautiful!


----------



## Alpo (Feb 24, 2007)

Damn! That sixer looks amazing! If it plays as well as the 5 I played last week, I think I need to buy one


----------



## Naren (Feb 24, 2007)

Those look awesome, man. You will give me the 6-string now...


----------



## metalfiend666 (Feb 24, 2007)

That's a very, very nice pair in instruments dude


----------



## Popsyche (Feb 24, 2007)

Where are those badboys constructed?


----------



## darren (Feb 24, 2007)

I believe that line is made in China.

The Czech Republic series are supposed to be phenomenal.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 24, 2007)

cadenhead said:


> Pretty!
> 
> I still hate you.



+1


----------



## Shannon (Feb 24, 2007)

Popsyche said:


> Where are those badboys constructed?



These are the Korean models. But trust me, they are just as amazing as a bolt on Czech model.


----------



## darren (Feb 24, 2007)

Wow... they're Korean? That looks like an awesome quality-to-price ratio.


----------



## okta (Feb 24, 2007)

SWEET!

how are those bass compare to the Ibanez SR-505 u got b4?


----------



## Shannon (Feb 27, 2007)

okta said:


> SWEET!
> 
> how are those bass compare to the Ibanez SR-505 u got b4?



I had the SR506. I loved the feel of the Ibanez neck a bit better. It was 34" and very thin, whereas, the Spector is 35" & a bit thicker. As for tone & overall aestetics though, the Spector wins out by far! I'm thinking of shaving the back of the neck down to get more of an Ibanez profile. With that, I'll have the best of both worlds: Spector looks & tone with a very thin Ibanez-style neck.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Feb 28, 2007)

Im thinking of picking up a Spector 5 string if I can get spare money sometime soon.. either that or a Schecter elite.. I heard such good things about spectors though


----------



## skinhead (Mar 14, 2007)

Nice spectors there Shannon, congratulations!


----------



## Jon (Mar 14, 2007)

Sweet black cherry Jesus! 
Are you a guitar of the month club member? 



Create your own visitor map!


----------



## technomancer (Mar 14, 2007)

Damn, not sure how I missed this.. kick ass basses


----------

